# Spark Plug Gasket



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

When insatalling a new spark plug I noticed the gasket has a thick side and a thin side, which way does it go!!!..

DD


----------



## dangerousdave (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you for writing ACDelco, Mr. Dygon.

We appreciate your e-mail regarding the installation of a spark plug gasket. The directions for the gasket is as follows:

∙ Place the smaller side down, toward the engine

∙ The bigger side (wider layer) faces up toward the plug



I emailed AC Delco and this is the responce I recieved so I thought I would share it with everyone!!!...
DD


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Never paid much attention to the plug gasket. They are on the plug when I open the package most of the time. If not I just put it on the plug and put it in the engine. That's over 45 years of putting plugs in,and never had a problem.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i never knew it made any difference on the plug gasket.


----------

